# سعر متر الالمنيوم



## سهيل الخوار (4 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أحبابي المهندسين وذوي الخبرات في سوق الالمنيوم

هل لي أن أعرف سعر متر الالمنيوم أبواب وشبابيك والوانه

وجزاكم الله خير أنتظر ردودكم


----------

